# whatup



## cavalettas (Aug 10, 2010)

i'm new. my name is trish i'm a girl and i smoke and make art.
i'll make you a picture if you're nice. i look forward to all of your chat & help. cheers! x


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2010)

nice to meet you Trish!


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 10, 2010)

thank you! nice to meet you as well!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2010)

nice to meet you.welcome to riu.


----------



## cavalettas (Aug 10, 2010)

thank you! nice to meet you as well


----------

